# pour que + passé



## cercle vicieux

Salut.

Je dois citer un conte dans une autre contexte. Ce qui me pose un problème, est que le conte est raconté en passé simple et grâce à la contexte j'avais pensé à commencer la phrase avant la citation avec "pour que + verbe", et je ne sais pas si je peux le vraiment faire avec passé simple.

Mon effort :



> pour qu'un cochon devint humain,
> « il retira d'abord sa peau [et] la découpa en guise de pagne d'écorce fine. Autour de son cou, il suspendit un ornement buccal _ganda_ qu'il composa avec les dents du porc. Il at­tacha son groin à un manche et en fit une massue ; ses poils se transformèrent en parures de plumes qu'il noua sur sa tête. Son bouclier, il le construisit avec ses propres côtes encore recouvertes de leur cuir. »



Car, en fait, la phrase que j'ai composée, me semble assez bizarre... mais je ne sais pas comment il faut le faire... avec un infinitif ? Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Thomas1

On a besoin du subjoctif après _pour que_.
Comme nous avons un contexte littéraire à cause du passé simple il faut utiliser le subjonctif imparfait, alors :
_pour qu'un cochon devînt humain
_
Thomas


----------



## cercle vicieux

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Ploupinet

Hmmmm... Ta phrase finale n'est tout de même pas géniale. "Pour que" + "il" ne va pas du tout. Le premier est parfaitement indéfini ("un cochon" quelconque), le second très précis, on a l'impression que tu parles d'un cochon déterminé. Le passé simple est gênant aussi si ta citation a juste valeur d'exemple, pas de récit. Mais ça, ça dépend évidemment du contexte ! 
Je vois une solution, mais sans le "pour que" :
_Pour devenir humain, "[le cochon] retira..."_.Mais bien entendu, il s'agit là d'un récit !


----------



## cercle vicieux

Ploupinet said:


> Hmmmm... Ta phrase finale n'est tout de même pas géniale. "Pour que" + "il" ne va pas du tout. Le premier est parfaitement indéfini ("un cochon" quelconque), le second très précis, on a l'impression que tu parles d'un cochon déterminé. Le passé simple est gênant aussi si ta citation a juste valeur d'exemple, pas de récit. Mais ça, ça dépend évidemment du contexte !
> Je vois une solution, mais sans le "pour que" :
> _Pour devenir humain, "[le cochon] retira..."_.Mais bien entendu, il s'agit là d'un récit !


La contexte est un mythe amérindien, où un cochon se mari avec une fille. La fille découvre la vraie nature du cochon, et retourne à sa village. Quand le cochon viens après elle, il se transforme à un homme. C'est ce mythe que je cite là, donc en fait, on déjà parle d'un cochon et dit vraiment "il". Ta proposition serait tout à fait bien autrement, sauf que je parle exactement de la mode de transformation à l'humain des animaux, donc 1° il faut introduire le cochon avant citer le passage, et en plus 2° "il" est déjà dans la citation du mythe, donc ça va.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Tu veux absolument utiliser "pour que" ? Parce que dans ta phrase, il me semble que "comment un cochon devint humain" pourrait coller.


----------



## cercle vicieux

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Tu veux absolument utiliser "pour que" ? Parce que dans ta phrase, il me semble que "comment un cochon devint humain" pourrait coller.


Bien entendu, il n'y a aucune nécessité d'utiliser "pour que". Cependant, puisque la citation commence de "il retira...", il me semble que "pour que un cochon devînt humain" soit une bonne façon à l'introduire... apparemment, ce n'est pas, mais quand même, si on essai ajouter "comment un cochon devint humain", ça semble un peu bizarre de continuer "il retira...", tu vois. C'est parce qu'il faut 1° rester fidèle à la structure de la conte de la citation, et en même temps dire 2° qu'il y a un cochon et 3° qu'il s'agit de sa transformation. C'est difficile.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pourtant, ça me parait logique :
"comment le cochon devint-il humain ? D'abord, il retira sa peau retira sa peau [...]" 
(pour quoi voudrait plutôt dire "dans quel but ?")


----------



## cercle vicieux

Punky Zoé said:


> Pourtant, ça me parait logique :
> "comment le cochon devint-il humain ? D'abord, il retira sa peau retira sa peau [...]"
> (pour quoi voudrait plutôt dire "dans quel but ?")


T'as probablement raison, mais je ne suis pas content avec cette solution, désolé. Ce n'est pas exactement à cause de l'expression en soi, mais de la contexte : une question ne vraiment marche pas dans la contexte, ce serait un peu... je sais pas. Peut-être on pourrait dire "dans un mythe amérindien on raconte en détail comment un cochon devint-il humain : "il retira..." - mais est-ce que ce soit aussi déjà maladroit ? En fait, peut-être on devrait dire plutôt "...il est raconté en detail..." et non pas "...on raconte..."

Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire "pour devenir humain" ?

Comme ça :



> Descola raconte un mythe, où un cochon se transforme à l'homme. Pour devenir humain,
> « il retira d'abord sa peau ...»


Et si ce n'est pas possible, pourquoi ? Je vraiment ne comprend pas. J'essaie penser en fait à une expression tout à fait autre mais je n'arrive pas... donc, même si c'est assez balourd, est-ce que ça va ?

Merci de tout aide. Je sais que je ne le fais pas trop facile à vous.


----------



## Nicomon

_Pour donner au cochon une apparence humaine_ / _Pour transformer le cochon en être humain _
_OU_
_Pour se donner une apparence humaine le cochon retira d'abord sa peau... _

Est-ce qu'une de ces solutions pourrait marcher?


----------



## cercle vicieux

Nicomon said:


> _Pour donner au cochon une allure humaine_ / _Pour transformer le cochon en être humain _
> 
> Est-ce qu'une de ces solutions pourrait marcher?


Il me semble que dans votre proposition l'opérateur de la métamorphose soit déplacé à une troisième personne, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans le mythe, où _le cochon se transforme_. Pourtant, ce peut être que je simplement ne comprend pas trop bien votre phrase.


----------



## Nicomon

cercle vicieux said:


> Il me semble que dans votre proposition l'opérateur de la métamorphose soit déplacé à une troisième personne, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans le mythe, où _le cochon se transforme_. Pourtant, ce peut être que je simplement ne comprend pas trop bien votre phrase.


 
J'ai mis ces phrases à la troisième personne sur le modèle de ta suggestion initiale, _pour qu'un cochon_.

J'ai entretemps - pendant que tu répondais - édité mon post #10 pour changer un mot et ajouter une 3e option.

Il y aurait aussi... 
_Pour se transformer en être humain, le cochon retira_


----------



## Ploupinet

Ben après explications contextuelles et diverses, je trouve toujours la phrase "Pour devenir humain, le cochon retira..." pas mal !


----------



## cercle vicieux

Ploupinet said:


> Ben après explications contextuelles et diverses, je trouve toujours la phrase "Pour devenir humain, le cochon retira..." pas mal !


     En fait, après tout j'ai finalement décidé l'utiliser... je simplement introduis le mythe en avance :                                 





> Dans le mythe « Porc à la _ganda_ » des Orokaiva, un cochon se transforme à un homme. Pour devenir humain,
> « [le cochon] retira... »



Ça serait pas mal non plus_, "pour se transformer en être humain, "[le cochon] retira""_, merci Nicomon, mais je préfère quand même dire "devenir humain" pour les raisons contextuelles.

Merci à tous. Pour les solutions proposées et les conseils donnés aussi bien que pour la réponse à la question originale (concernant "pour que" et passé).


----------



## Ploupinet

Attention tout de même : "se transforme *en* homme", et surtout, le passé simple ne va pas avec le présent de ta description !


----------



## cercle vicieux

Ploupinet said:


> Attention tout de même : "se transforme *en* homme", et surtout, le passé simple ne va pas avec le présent de ta description !


Hein, j'avais pensé que ça fût déjà bien... est-ce que ça va si j'écris "se transforma en homme" ?


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est une bonne idée !


----------



## cercle vicieux

Ploupinet said:


> C'est une bonne idée !


Super ! Merci beaucoup à tous.


----------

